# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  SEMBRADORAS DE GRANO

## POWELL INGENIERIA

Ofrecemos sembradoras argentinas de Grano Grueso y Fino para tractores de potencia desde 30 HP.
Enganche de tres puntos para siembra convencional, mínima labranza o Siembra Directa.
Desde 2 hasta 12 surcos.
Dosificación de semilla a chorrillo placa horizontal o de precisión neumática.
Fertilización en línea o y/o lateral
.100_7779.jpg 1700 F.jpgFolleto_Sembradora.jpg  Temas similares: Busco Secadora de Grano Artículo: Exportación de cacao en grano creció 24% en primer semestre Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de cacao en grano crecieron 83.8% en 2011 Artículo: Exportaciones de grano de cacao crecen 44.7% entre enero y abril La quinua es el nuevo grano de oro

----------


## davemaster

SABES CUANTO CUESTA UN TRACTOR AGRICOLA SI ME PUEDES DATEAR ALGO TE AGRADECERIA

----------


## POWELL INGENIERIA

Dave Master 
Nosotros ofrecemos nuestros productos desde Argentina. No conozco el mercado de tractores en Perú. Sin embargo creo que para orientar mejor tu búsqueda debes saber que características debe tener el tractor que necesitas. Y esto saldrá de saber que es lo que quieres enganchar en él. Para que tengas una guia la mayoria de nuestros equipos reuieren una potencia no menor a 30 HP y enganche de tres puntos con una capacidad de izaje de 400 kg a 60 cm del ojal de enganche. Espero que con esto puedas orientar tu búsqueda. y en cuanto a los aperos estamos siempre a tus ordenes.

----------


## davemaster

bueno uno q sea especial para granos y cereales como trigo y cebada

----------


## POWELL INGENIERIA

Consideremos sembrar trigo en convencional es decir haciendo un laboreo previo.
Usamos una  sembradora/fertilizadora de *8 surcos a 22 cm* entre ellos, con enganche de tres puntos con capacidad de tolva de semilla de 200 kg y de fertilizante de 100 kg.
Esta máquina trabajando a una velocidad de siembra de 3km/hora y considerando un rendimiento de 0.80 tiene una capacidad de siembra de *0.42 hectárea/hora* . 
Para mover esta sembradora necesitás un tractor con las siguientes características mínimas:
Potencia 30HP.
Capacidad de levante de 500kg a 60 cm del punto de amarre. 
Estos datos te los tiene que garantizar quien te venda el tractor.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## jumaziro

Estimados amigos de Powell Ingeniería;
Estoy interesado en saber sobre la sembradora de granos finos; tengo un tractor 4 x 4 de 40 HP; y me gustaría saber si tienen una sembradora para Rye Grass (lolium perenne); eventualmente para sembrar avena forrajera.
Agradecería precios.
Gracias por la atención. 
M. ZIngg

----------


## POWELL INGENIERIA

Efectivamente tenemos equipo. visitá nuestra página www.powellingenieria.com y allí encontrarás nuestro modelo 1700.
Como referencia te comento que nuestro equipo de cuatro surcos con fertilización y siembra directa tiene un valor de U$D 3800 FOB Rosario Argentina.

----------


## jumaziro

Estimados migos de Powell Ingeniería;
En primer lugar agradezco su respuesta; me informan que el equipo de cuatro surcos, estaría US// 3800 dolares americanos FOB; en realidad, que oportunidad hay de ofertar este equipo puesto en Cajamarca - Perú; o en todo caso puesto en Callao, pero desaduanado ???
Agradeciendo su respuesta. 
Saludos. 
M. Zingg

----------


## POWELL INGENIERIA

Yo te aconsejaría que consultes con un importador allí en Perú dado que seguramente te dirá de que manera se puede abaratar el transporte por ejemplo consolidando en contenedor junto con otra mercadería. Lo mismo para los gastos de desaduanado. Ahora si tu compra fuese mayor de manera de completar todo un contenedor entonces podríamos estudiarlo. Saludos.

----------


## patricio 2000

Es increible que se ponga riego de goteo gastando mucha plata y se siembra el maiz y otros cultivos a mano.
Una maquina sembradora que vale unos u$ 3.800. potencia todo
wwwfrenchcompany.com.pe

----------


## POWELL INGENIERIA

Patricio 2000, el tema es que se pueda ver allí trabajar un equipo. 
A partir de ese momento ya no cabrán dudas acerca de la conveniencia de asegurar una correcta y controlada  implantación de las semillas. Sembrando con una máquina se podrá sacar provecho a las distintas genéticas en semillas disponibles en el mercado mundial e inclusive el mejorarlas, adaptándolas a las características locales. Evidentemente esto depende de los asesores. Saludos.

----------


## lenin avila

estoy buscando sembradoras para semilla de cebolla....tendran por alli?

----------


## POWELL INGENIERIA

Tenemos equipos para cebolla. Pueden ser manuales de uno o dos surcos, motorizados o de tres puntos. Están equipados con dosificadores mecánicos (rodillo ranurado helicoidal) o neumáticos.SM01V (1).jpgcebollera2002 3MP.jpgliviana 1.jpg

----------


## lenin avila

cotizacion al: avila.lenin@gmail.com 
por favor 
gracias 
Avila

----------

